# Handle for Spoon Knife



## Tom Smart (Dec 28, 2015)

@Sidecar, Kevin, I'll bet you thought that chunk of curly walnut you included in your Christmas swap box was for a pepper mill. Actually it had a handle for my new spoon knife inside it (plus at least 4 pens). I'm anxious to test drive it now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## justallan (Dec 28, 2015)

Nice job, but what do you use it for? Ice cream possibly?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 28, 2015)

Carving wooden spoons.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 28, 2015)

Tom Smart said:


> @Sidecar, Kevin, I'll bet you thought that chunk of curly walnut you included in your Christmas swap box was for a pepper mill. Actually it had a handle for my new spoon knife inside it (plus at least 4 pens). I'm anxious to test drive it now.
> 
> View attachment 93939
> 
> View attachment 93940


Hey Tom how do those spoon knifes work.......are they worth having....?
I'm glad ya got something worth while in that box ........that dag gone bowl was the best I could do with what I got besides it about wore me out chase'n it around the barn , had the sleeve on my carhart wound up once....it was just ugly....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 28, 2015)

Tom Smart said:


> Carving wooden spoons.


Ya know if Tony see this and figures out that walnut didn't pass through the fungus abatement process......could be bad for the new boot....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 28, 2015)

That's really neat Tom !
Gotta be a good feeling make'n things that look that good

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 28, 2015)

Kevin, I haven't tried it yet, spoon carving is a new adventure for me. So, I'll have to defer answering that until I actually try making wood curls.

The bowl is great. I'm having to fight my wife for it. Funny how they sometimes grow wings, though. My rules when hanging around spinning things is short sleeves, no gloves, no jewelry (even wedding rings despite the complaints I hear) and no beer.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 28, 2015)

Tom Smart said:


> Kevin, I haven't tried it yet, spoon carving is a new adventure for me. So, I'll have to defer answering that until I actually try making wood curls.
> 
> The bowl is great. I'm have no to fight my wife for it. Funny how they sometimes grow wings, though. My rules when hanging around spinning things is short sleeves, no gloves, no jewelry (even wedding rings despite the complaints I hear) and no beer.


But it was a cold blustery day , have no wedding rings I'm privately owned and operated. ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 28, 2015)

Nice handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 28, 2015)

I made me a shave'n horse for mess'n with that stuff Tom

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 28, 2015)

I like it!

Can you use that to make walking sticks? I had several very old fence posts on our property line I used to make a few sticks. Had to use my lathe to hold them.




 




 

No idea what the wood is but based on the trees here it might be locust or Osage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 28, 2015)

Tom Smart said:


> I like it!
> 
> Can you use that to make walking sticks? I had several very old fence posts on our property line I used to make a few sticks. Had to use my lathe to hold them.
> 
> ...


Oh it would be excellent for doing walking sticks ! Best yet it won't grab ya and try to do ya harm like that ol lathe will

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 28, 2015)

Tom Smart said:


> @Sidecar, Kevin, I'll bet you thought that chunk of curly walnut you included in your Christmas swap box was for a pepper mill. Actually it had a handle for my new spoon knife inside it (plus at least 4 pens). I'm anxious to test drive it now.
> 
> View attachment 93939
> 
> View attachment 93940



That's a nice looking spoon knife Tom. Are you sure it's walnut? Color is right but the grain doesn't look quite right to me.


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 28, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That's a nice looking spoon knife Tom. Are you sure it's walnut? Color is right but the grain doesn't look quite right to me.



Sharp eyes, Kevin. When I first looked at the original piece of wood from @Sidecar I thought it was walnut, then I thought it was cherry. When I began working with it this afternoon I was still in the cherry camp until the end and the color said walnut to me. Now I am at ?.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2015)

Guys, you'll have to excuse my stupidity here. You use the knife to carve out the bowl of a wooden spoon? Tony


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 28, 2015)

Tony said:


> Guys, you'll have to excuse my stupidity here. You use the knife to carve out the bowl of a wooden spoon? Tony



Correct, Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 29, 2015)

Tom Smart said:


> Sharp eyes, Kevin. When I first looked at the original piece of wood from @Sidecar I thought it was walnut, then I thought it was cherry. When I began working with it this afternoon I was still in the cherry camp until the end and the color said walnut to me. Now I am at ?.


Tom I had buried a big ol chunk of cherry in the coal pile for a least two years , monkey'n around ya know......but there is walnut in the barn to
Can't ask anyone here what I did I'm the only one who speaks everything else just barks or grunts.......you and Kevin will get to the bottom of this.....


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 29, 2015)

@Kevin, Here the remainder of the piece from the handle. I'm going with @Sidecar 's coal cherry now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jeff Ford (Jan 1, 2016)

Really nice handle....of all the projects I do, making tool handles are my favorite

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't know if it's cherry but I don't think walnut. Looks like it could easily be cherry though. Post it in the Wood ID section those guys can probably ID it.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 1, 2016)

I am certain it is wood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 1, 2016)

Gonna have to bury more stuff in the coal pile


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 1, 2016)

Certainly looks like cherry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 5, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> Sharp eyes, Kevin. When I first looked at the original piece of wood from @Sidecar I thought it was walnut, then I thought it was cherry. When I began working with it this afternoon I was still in the cherry camp until the end and the color said walnut to me. Now I am at ?.





Kevin said:


> I don't know if it's cherry but I don't think walnut. Looks like it could easily be cherry though. Post it in the Wood ID section those guys can probably ID it.


I only see one way to seatle this. Just send the knife to me and I will try it out and see if it feels like Cherry or Walnut while I carve spoons with it.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 5, 2016)

Danny, it carved this cherry like it was, well, cherry.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 5, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> Danny, it carved this cherry like it was, well, cherry.
> 
> 
> View attachment 94448


Awwww Now that just takes all the fun out of it. 
Dang nice spoon though Tom. 
I like to leave some carving marks in the bowl so people know that they are hand made. Actually that was my wife's idea and it really catches peoples eyes so I stuck with it.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 5, 2016)

I like the idea of leaving some carving marks in the bowl. I managed to get a bit of tear out with my ham-handed hacking on this one and had to sand it out.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 5, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> I like the idea of leaving some carving marks in the bowl. I managed to get a bit of tear out with my ham-handed hacking on this one and had to sand it out.


light shaving cuts to finish is what works for me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Jan 21, 2016)

Just bought me a spoon carving knife myself, just waiting on the mailman to deliver. Tom, did you cut the spoon out on a band saw first or carve it from a piece of wood by freehand.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 21, 2016)

Keith, no carving, used the band saw and stationary disc/belt sander for the major shaping. Then hand sanding.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 21, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> View attachment 93941 I made me a shave'n horse for mess'n with that stuff Tom


Now that's cool Kevin! I want to make me one of those if I ever get around to it... As far as the spoon knives, I have one, and it works great on green or softer woods, anything kinda hard though, and I have to go to a carving chisel...


----------

